# New Member!



## Guest (Sep 1, 2009)

Hey there! 
I just joined this forum. Im looking to meet some new boarding buddies this winter. I live in the Salt Lake Valley and I love to ride at Brighton. I just had my first season this January and cannot wait to hit the powder this winter!


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

